# Lubricant Other than Silicone Spray



## rahulkadukar (Feb 8, 2009)

I live in India and it is very difficult or should I say impossible to get Silicone spray here. I have been recommended many alternatives and I would like to know which is good or bad.

1.WD40
2.Vaseline
3.Boric Powder
4.Talcum Powder
5.Automobile Grade Grease
6.Candle Wax

Which is good or bad and can I mix some of the above, I have heard that Boric Powder + Grease is awesome.


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 8, 2009)

Until recently, I thought that getting silicone spray is impossible... You just need to do a little bit of work, not just going and asking in every shop... It should be very east to find in Mumbai... As for the other lubricants, most of them suck... Not sure about the boric powder though...


----------



## blah (Feb 8, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> It should be very *east* to find in Mumbai...



You mean west 

(Anyone get the joke at all? )


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 8, 2009)

a friend of mine used teflon spray

it works pretty good, but it's not exactly perfect

also:

1._WD40_ ***** NO!*
2._Vaseline_ Pretty good, but it eats away the plastic so you'll have to buy new cubes very often


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 8, 2009)

blah said:


> suhas2112 said:
> 
> 
> > It should be very *east* to find in Mumbai...
> ...



LOL, sorry for the typo... I hate typing in my iPod...


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 8, 2009)

1.WD40 -- No
2.Vaseline -- No
3.Boric Powder -- No
4.Talcum Powder -- Maybe (It depends what brand)
5.Automobile Grade Grease -- Only White Lithium Grease -- anything else will kill plastic.
6.Candle Wax -- No.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 8, 2009)

Most people hate vaseline because it eats the plastic, but I discovered that vaseline was the best lubricant (by Dan Brown  ) until I learned that is eats the cube. I immediately cleaned it out, and it was better than it ever was, just because it wore it down tremendously. My first cube (storebought) now rivals my diy after spraying silicone spray into it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well will have to do with Vaseline since it is th eonly thing I have. Have competition on 13 and 14 February, will clean it out immedieately after the competition.

Thanks for the help.

After that will look for silicone Spray (when I have more time)


----------



## Tox|k (Feb 9, 2009)

i used to to mineral oil before silicone spray. It's basically just a very neutral oil, it's used for tons of purposes. One of it's uses is as a mild laxative, so you can usually find it in drug stores. It should be similar in feel to vaseline, but I've never had problems with it corroding a cube.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 9, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Well will have to do with Vaseline since it is th eonly thing I have. Have competition on 13 and 14 February, will clean it out immedieately after the competition.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> After that will look for silicone Spray (when I have more time)



Clean it out after 1 or 2 weeks and don't lube it again until you have silicon spray.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 10, 2009)

Silicone spray (trust me, you can find it if you try hard enough), liquid silicone, or shock oil.


----------



## Paulo (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep, I did try this things on my Panshi. But the graphite powder made my cube louder and harder to turn. Even after cleaning it. 
Hair silicon oil. NO
Silicon Spray. Not good enough.
Graphite powder. NEVER 
Liquid soap. NO
Nothing. YES YES YES (it's much much better than above. Very quick.)
I hope helped someone.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Paulo said:


> Graphite powder. NEVER



Why not graphite? Shouldn't that reduce friction?

Has anyone tried making a cube out of Teflon?


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Why not graphite? Shouldn't that reduce friction?
> 
> Has anyone tried making a cube out of Teflon?



I've wondered what like a weilong machined out of Teflon would be like.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I've wondered what like a weilong machined out of Teflon would be like.



I always thought of Teflon as Teflon tape.....
So I'm getting strange images here.

Can you actually make cubes of Teflon?


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I always thought of Teflon as Teflon tape.....
> So I'm getting strange images here.
> 
> Can you actually make cubes of Teflon?



You can. Teflon is a machinable plastic haha. There was a yoyo made out of it once, it was pretty awesome because you could grind like forever.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You can. Teflon is a machinable plastic haha. There was a yoyo made out of it once, it was pretty awesome because you could grind like forever.



They coat lots of things in manufacturing with teflon.


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

Mikel said:


> They coat lots of things in manufacturing with teflon.



True true. The low coefficient of friction is useful for a lot of things.


----------

